# Fruity strain



## Sour Deez (Jul 5, 2011)

Wuts up MP Does anyone know of a really fruity or sweet tasting strain? I heard Pineapple express from g13 labs is fruity but they only sell it in a fem bean.Im looking to get a nice mother and clone her out so its got to be from  regular seed for best results.Indica or sativa dont matter I like both. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 6, 2011)

i have had great luck in the past with (i think it was) Green House Lemon Skunk. came out smelling and tasting like it'd been dipped in fresh lemon juice.  but the next time i tried the same strain it was not fruity at all, even using the same nutes and such.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jul 7, 2011)

Mosca's c-99 bx1 is a heavy pineapple pheno leaning plant that finishes in about 50 days. Also, most of subcool's gear is pretty fruity and also fast finishing. I have a great 3D cut that just reeks. 

Hope this helps some


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 7, 2011)

DNA chocolope is candy and hits like a ton of bricks . better have munchies on board. happy burning


----------

